# marcar uma consulta com...



## Encolpius

marcar uma consulta com o seu doutor

espanhol?

marcar una consulta con su doctor [???]


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

"Sacar (un) turno con el doctor", o "Pedir un turno...".


----------



## Brabol

Eu diria: "*marcar una consulta con su médico*"...


----------



## magdala

Hola a todos!
Yo diría concertar o fijar una cita con el doctor.
Saludos


----------



## Brabol

magdala said:


> Hola a todos!
> Yo diría concertar o fijar una cita con el doctor.
> Saludos


_*Concertar una cita*_ também está perfeito.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Yo diría: Marcar una cita con el doctor.


----------



## mavie8

¡Hola!
Yo diría "pedir cita al médico", es más común en el lenguaje cotidiano, aunque los demás son también correctos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tomby

Eu diria:
- Pedir (hora de) visita
- Pedir (hora de) consulta
- Etc.
Por exemplo:
"El próximo día 11 de marzo tengo visita (hora) (consulta) con mi médico (doctor) a las 11 de la mañana".
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> Eu diria:
> - Pedir (hora de) visita
> - Pedir (hora de) consulta
> - Etc.
> Por exemplo:
> "El próximo día 11 de marzo tengo visita (hora) (consulta) con mi médico (doctor) a las 11 de la mañana".
> Cumprimentos!


 
 ¡Hola!

Así me lo enseñaron en mi curso, con la advertencia de que no se «marca» una consulta como en portugués. Aquí queda el ejemplo de mi profesora:

«Por favor ¿me puede dar hora para el doctor…?»
Mejores saludos de
Naticruz 

PD:- Mi profesora es de Madrid


----------



## Tomby

Naticruz said:


> «...Por favor ¿me puede dar hora para el doctor…? ...»


Óptimo, Naticruz! Você deu certo. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## claudina08

Aquì en Uruguay se dice comunmente quiero una consulta con el doctor o podria marcarme una consulta con el doctor x.


----------



## naufraga

No Chile, você também pode "pedir una hora al doctor".


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina también,*pedir turno* con el médico.


----------



## O Vasco

En lenguaje cotidiano, por estos lares:

*He cogido hora con el medico para el día...*
*Me han dado hora con el médico para el día...*
*Tengo/he cogido cita con el médico para el día...*
Para un registro más culto pueden servir las anteriormente propuestas.


----------



## Lazarilla

Hola a todos!
Quisiera saber como se dice "marcar uma consulta" en español. 

Se trata de cuando uno quiere "concertar una cita" con un médico (como creo que dicen en España). 

En portugués se dice "marcar uma consulta", o si no, "agendar uma consulta". 

Como se dice eso en español rioplatense? (argentinos, uruguayos, paraguayos?? Me ayudan???) 

Gracias, 

Sara


----------



## santidale

Lazarilla said:


> Hola a todos!
> Quisiera saber como se dice "marcar uma consulta" en español.
> 
> Se trata de cuando uno quiere "concertar una cita" con un médico (como creo que dicen en España).
> 
> En portugués se dice "marcar uma consulta", o si no, "agendar uma consulta".
> 
> Como se dice eso en español rioplatense? (argentinos, uruguayos, paraguayos?? Me ayudan???)
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Sara



Desculpa a demora (8 anos, kkk). Aqui na Argentina normalmente a gente fala:

- Arreglar/organizar/tener/pedir/coordinar/conseguir/solicitar/agendar una consulta (o mejor, un turno) con el médico/doctor.

Geralmente, a gente costuma falar assim:

(Exemplos antes de agendar a consulta):
- Quiero/Necesito un turno con el médico
- Voy a pedir un turno con el doctor
- Voy a ir a ver al médico en estos días.

 Hablando con la persona que otorga los turnos:
- ¿Me das un turno para el miércoles de la semana que viene?
- Quiero un turno / Necesitaría un turno para el mes que viene. ¿Tenés algo? / ¿Hay alguno disponible? / ¿Atiende el doctor ese día / en ese horario?
- Me dijo la doctora que vuelva en dos semanas. ¿Tenés algo / hay algo para el 30 más o menos?

(Exemplos quando já consegui marcar)
- Tengo turno con el médico hoy a las 16 hs.
- Conseguí un turno con el doctor para hoy a la tarde.
- Me dieron turno para la semana que viene con mi médico.
- Arreglé ver al médico mañana a la mañana.
- Ya pedí turno con el cardiólogo para el viernes a las 8:30 de la mañana.
- Tengo un sarpullido y voy a hacer una consulta con un dermatólogo. Conseguí turno para el próximo lunes a la mañana.
- ¡Ya tengo el turno! / ¡Ya me dieron turno!

Espero seja de ajuda.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## gato radioso

Em Espanha:

*_Reservar/hacer una reserva_: restaurantes e hotéis. Também quando se paga previamente uma pequena importância para reservar um producto que ser-nos-á entregue num momento posterior para evitar que outros possam comprá-lo.

*_Pedir hora:_ médicos, advogados, cabeleireiros, serviços pessoais...

*_Sacar turno/ticket:_ aqueles serviços onde costuma haver uma fila. Em muitos deles há uma máquina para tirar senhas numeradas. Se não houver, perguntamos a quem estiver ao final: "¿Es usted el último?" ou "¿Quién da la vez?"

*_Quedar_ ou _quedar con_ ou _quedar en_: arranjar um encontro informal com um familiar ou amigo ou ainda um colega se não é como cliente. Quando disseres _"quedar en..."_ é "quedar de" isto é, se adiciona o conteúdo do que foi arranjado com essa pessoa.


----------

